# Kuhli Loach and Shrimp?



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Sand is best and they will not bother shrimp. They could theoretically eat newborn shrimp but even that seems unlikely based on my experience.


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Ghost shrimp? I'd be more worry about the kuhli. Kuhlis are really mellow fish; ghost shrimp have been known to get a little aggressive. If its dwarf shrimp you're worrying about, i still wouldnt worry all that much. But their babies might be fair game for the kuhlis if they fit in their mouths on it. 

I have about a dozen to twenty kuhlis in my sand tank and i have observed then eating everything from frozen daphnia to beefheart. And if they could munch on daphnia, im sure that baby shrimp is about the same size. 

With regards to substrate, im sure you could keep them in anything from gravel to sand. There are even accounts on loach.com about someone accidentally breeding them in a tank with gravel substrate. Personally, I use sand because they really like to sift through the sand for food. Its really cool seeing how they sift through sand and spit it back out through their gills. If you ever seen cory on sand, you might know what im talking about. This is the reason why i went with sand. You're free to use anything as long as its not sharp, jagged or in anyway going to scratch them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fallen_Nightmare (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you guys. I will plan to change my substrate to sand then plant my tank.


----------



## flc (Sep 10, 2012)

Add another vote for:
1) Sand. The finer the better. Mine like to eat primarily by sucking in sand and blowing it put their opercula.
2) Indifference to Ghost Shrimp. I have six of them in a 36 gallon tank which has also been used as a holding tank for the shrimp until they're ready to move to another tank. I've never seen losses attributable to the loaches.


----------



## Fallen_Nightmare (Sep 28, 2011)

flc said:


> Add another vote for:
> 1) Sand. The finer the better. Mine like to eat primarily by sucking in sand and blowing it put their opercula.
> 2) Indifference to Ghost Shrimp. I have six of them in a 36 gallon tank which has also been used as a holding tank for the shrimp until they're ready to move to another tank. I've never seen losses attributable to the loaches.


 What type of substrate do you use? Sand and what else? I'm wondering what would be best for my plants and my loach at the same time. Anyone have any ideas about that?


----------



## flc (Sep 10, 2012)

Fallen_Nightmare said:


> What type of substrate do you use? Sand and what else? I'm wondering what would be best for my plants and my loach at the same time. Anyone have any ideas about that?


The only substrate I've used in a loach (kuhli or yoyo) tank is (cracked granite) sand, at a depth of two to three inches.

The tank my nine year old kuhlis inhabit is a strictly low tech tank. Crypts and dwarf sagittaria in the sand, java fern and anubias on driftwood, and a stock 25W fluorescent hood lamp.

The kuhlis I have like to dig when they're prowling at night, so I haven't bothered trying soil or soil with a cap.


----------



## Fallen_Nightmare (Sep 28, 2011)

So now I'm thinking of getting EcoComplete but make lots of tunnels for the loaches to hide in. I think that would be best. My loach loves digging in the garvel that is in there now.


----------

